# Salmon Fly Swap



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

It's just about that time to start chasing the Kings and I've started tying again.Heck...it's time now if you're in the right spot  
So..anybody want to do a salmon fly swap? If nobody else wants too I'll host it.
Any pattern that you get salmon on will be good.Eggs can be included,but let's make eggs more along the line of nukes/estaz/O.cheese that sort and of course any nymph,streamer or anything that works for you.
If people get in well say have them shipped by August 15th. so we'll have them before Labor Day, that will give us a month.
I've been tying a bunch of black ESL,so I'll go that.
Who's in?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I forgot to add..we'll keep it at 12 tyers and if someone want to start another one later they can.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok. 2 tyers..who else? 10 more spots  

1. Dinoday... Egg Sucking Leech
2. 2PawsRiver... TBA


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll know if I'm gonna have more time here in the next few days. I would love to join in as well since I haven't been at my vice since the dry fly swap back in May.:rant:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't been tying since April :lol: just started again this week! Hope you join us!
1. Dinoday... Egg Sucking Leech
2. 2PawsRiver... TBA
3. Gunrod?


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

I can put together some decent salmon flies, nothing to elaborate, I haven't been at it for long, but count me in if you like. I'll figure out the pattern tonight.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Sure thing...doesn't have to be elabortate , just something you catch salmon on  I'll put you down
1. Dinoday... Egg Sucking Leech
2. 2PawsRiver... TBA
3. Gunrod ?
4. Wackoangler.... TBA

We've got more room for those who want in


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

We've got room for 8 more tyer's!


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

I tried out some reverse caddis's that look pretty good, I'll probably tie them on a #10 streamer.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds cool  I'm tying a #10 leech on an orange crystal egg...hopefully we'll get some more tyers...hope they haven't switched to bait :lol:


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

I have never been in on one of these but I can tie egg patterns very well... if this is alright count me in.... oregon/mc cheese and any other suggestions ???? I use the MCfly foam..... #10 hooks


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me rc...we'll count ya in  So far we've got

1. Dinoday... ESL
2. 2PawsRiver.. Tba
3. Gunrod... Tba
4. Wackoangler.. Reverse Caddis
5. Rcdan-o... O/Mc Cheese

Anybody else want in?
I'll PM you all my address in a week or so.Let's see if we can get some more tyer's in first


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Well started on mine. Will not have much time in the next couple of weeks, so I thought I would get a head start. Can't lay claim to this Streamer, actually I bought a bunch of FlyTying Stuff from Quackills several months ago and there were two of these in there.

Quackills just came to Michigan from Kodiac Island Alaska...........that has got to be tough to say....I used to live on Kodiac Island....Michigan is a great place, but compared to Kodiac Island....I don't know....none the less he fishes alot for Salmon......obviously so I thought I would make just a couple slight modifications from the original and this is what I tied. Have seen similar flies but not sure of the name.....I thinks I will go with "Kodiac Streamer". Will try this up north hopefully in a couple of weeks and will see if I can change it to "Kodiac Salmon Streamer".

Anyhow here are the materials I used, minus the Self Centering Hour Glass Nickle plated x-small eyes.....fogot those in the picture.  










and here is the Kodiac Streamer......


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice work 2paws. I'm in then if that's the fly you're tying. 

Green butt skunk for me. It's been my best salmon fly by far.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Glad your in Gundrod! Very nice tie 2Paws  Now we've got...

1. Dinoday.... ESL
2. 2Paws.... Kodiak Salmon Streamer
3. Gunrod.... Green Butt Skunk
4.Wackoangler.. Reverse Caddis
5. Rcdan-o.... O/Mc Cheese

I can't wait to give 2Paws fly a shot...I've got an yet un-proven theory that Alaskan salmon flies would work pretty well here to,so I guess that will be one of the first ones I lose..I mean use  

Anybody else want in?


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

Count Me In! Will Announce Later Today Or Tommorrow What I Will Be Tying!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Great! Glad you can join us  We have now...

1. Dinoday.... ESL
2. 2Paws.... Kodiak Salmon Streamer
3. Gunrod.... Green Butt Skunk
4.Wackoangler.. Reverse Caddis
5. Rcdan-o.... O/Mc Cheese
6. CritterTrapper... TBA


If anybody else wants in let me know!


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

I'll get in on this one with some kind of hair wing or a bunny leach I'm sure not many have seen and I'll throw in one of my best sucker spawns for Kings and Steelys( I already have over 700 of them tied up for the up comming runs :lol: 
2Paws that's a dame skippy good tie!
Brent.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

More the merrier! Glad to have ya in WC  


1. Dinoday.... ESL
2. 2Paws.... Kodiak Salmon Streamer
3. Gunrod.... Green Butt Skunk
4.Wackoangler.. Reverse Caddis
5. Rcdan-o.... O/Mc Cheese
6. CritterTrapper... TBA
7. WC..... Hairwing or BunnyLeech 

5 spots left for whoever wants!


----------

